# readeon KMS and spam in logs [self-solved]

## djinnZ

```
[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid (252)

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 25 b2 6a 98 00 00 00 00  ........%.j.....

<3>18 09 01 01 0c 24 1b 64 e8 e0 52 a1 54 46 9b 24  .....$.d..R.TF.$

<3>10 48 4f a0 21 00 31 59 45 59 61 59 a9 4f 81 59  .HO.!.1YEYaY.O.Y

<3>71 4f 61 68 01 01 7c 15 80 e0 20 e0 38 10 20 60  qOah..|... .8. `

<3>86 00 68 0e 11 00 00 18 54 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40  ..h.....T=..Q.0@

<3>40 a0 13 00 68 0e 11 00 80 80 80 80 00 80 80 80  @...h...........

<3>96 80 60 ff 00 0a 80 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 00  ..`....     ....

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13  ................

radeon 0000:05:00.0: VGA-1: EDID block 0 invalid.

[drm:radeon_vga_detect] *ERROR* VGA-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
```

or

```
[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

```

All works fine, the 1024x768 resolution is what i need, forcing with command line is easy (in every case need only one resolution) only i will read something useful with dmesg and not only this spam.

Some one know how to stop the kernel to put this message in logs?

I have only found this but adding drm.edid_force_checksum=1 to the kernel command line take no effect at monitor disconnection (must not be edid_force_checksum=1/0),  or there is something other (in order to leave the edids as invalid and only prevent the spam in logs)?

Thanks in advice for any help or suggestion of a patch.

edit: some missing words, sorry

edit: solved with drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware kernel command line parameter. Also posted here in italian howto subforum.

Sorry for so long time to close the post but I have forget it.

----------

## Logicien

The patch you refer to is to allow to not force edid checksum. The default seem's to be to force it. So to change this behavior, you must set

```
edid_force_checksum=0
```

Only work if the patch have been apply to your kernel.

----------

## djinnZ

up.

Some more informations: The monitors are CRT an old (nortek cube 19") or an older HP 17". I use the computer as server (build, video conversion and similar) by remote interface and rarely from its console, often the monitors stands off or are unplugged.

The kernel is 2.6.37-hardened-r7 and the graphic card ATI HD4300.

The patch solve the problem of the edids and i am capable to work at the resolution of 1600x1200 (and the damned xorg will start only at this resolution).

Good, i hope this information can be useful to someone other, but ... I don't need high resolution, when the pc is not started without the monitor strictly connected and powered on, all I need is to force the kernel to use the resolution I need and not have the kernel logs spammed by the drm_edid_block_valid function.

I have no experience in kernel programming and ask simply if someone has more informations or solutions or can help me with the code to ignore the disconnected monitor (and start framebuffer and X at 1024x768, now if I reconnect X has failed the startup) or to not report errors for invalid edid.

[OT]@Logicien: I apologize for the incomplete post (and the bad english of mine) and the misunderstand consequent to it but...

 *edid_force_checksum=1 wrote:*   

> if (edid_force_checksum) {
> 
>                         raw_edid[0x7f] -= csum;
> 
>                 } else {
> ...

 or *edid_force_checksum=0 wrote:*   

> if (edid_force_checksum) {
> 
> raw_edid[0x7f] -= csum;
> 
>                 } else {
> ...

   :Shocked:   :Question: 

don't worry, of course, everyone can fail to read ... but ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ... take an appointment ...   :Rolling Eyes:  .... with an oculist ... can help   :Laughing: 

sorry but i was unable to stop myself   :Twisted Evil:  [/OT]

If i will suggest another patch or open a bug where is better to write?

----------

